# PAR measurements for many lights



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Updated PAR Data for common dart frog lights. 

You may access the spreadsheet in this link

I believe this excel spreadsheet contains only available light levels actually measured for common dart frog lights such as the Jungle Dawn and Grow and Glow. 
I also have a Finnex Ray 2 36 inch which is a good control since data is available for that fixture as well as the Finnex Planted Plus, this is also the first data on the planted plus I am aware of. 

This data will enable you to compare more accurately against other fixtures which do have data, and make better estimates of how many lights you will need for specific vivarium up to 36 inches deep and 24 inches off center. 

Currently, more measurements have been taken then just about any other set available for a given fixture including end measurements in 2 dimensions on some fixtures. I am not sure if this extensive measuring will continue with future fixtures. 

You should be able to view the data and if you want you can download your own copy of the document so you can manipulate the pivot table and or attempt to create virtual layouts. 

If you have equipment or data to contribute you can contact me. The light meter is not my own so I will not have it for too long but I may borrow it again in the future.

Today I have updated this document to contain PAR data for a number of LEDs sold by topdogsellers or aqua traders under the brands beamswork and EVO. This data should be very valuable. I learned that the EVO 3W is indeed one of if not the best value LED you can buy. I also found 1 light to be weaker than expected and was surprised by another which was very strong for the price (1W beamswork). I also have the first PAR measurements for the vivagrow DN which is a finnex 24/7 like fixture. 

You will find my original post here if you want to reference it. 
PAR PPFD Image for those that do not want to work with the excel spreadsheet. This is limited to only the measurements strait down from the middle of the fixture. 










My general guidelines for PAR are this.
15 The lower limit for low light plant growth. 
15-35 Low light plant levels
35-60 Medium light plant levels. 
60 If you are growing plants in a single layer IE in pots you want this at the top of the canopy you should also want this if you want good moss growth where ever the moss is. 
60+ high light
150 color up bromeliads. 

Feel free to add in your experiences.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Huzzah for data! I'm continually surprised by how few people have PAR meters in this hobby, when comparing it to the planted aquarium hobby where this kind of data is *everywhere*. Good to have some actual info here though!


----------



## wlrodman (Nov 3, 2015)

This is awesome data! Thanks for posting!

I had the problem of not owning the fixtures you posted, and also to have purchased a LUX meter, instead of a PAR meter... So, I had to do some converting.... There are some problems of converting LUX to PAR, in that the spectrums measured by LUX meters don't cover the entire growing spectrum. But, in an imperfect world, I think the graphs I've attached could be helpful.

These graphs might not be considered "good science" since I don't have the source, and, I haven't done the work to verify. But, I found these on the web when I was looking for ways to convert my LUX meter readings to PAR... It turned out that I was pretty close to what I needed, once I did the conversions. In combination with your graphs above, and recommendations for plant values, I think I've bridged the gap... 

Thanks again!


----------



## StellaArtie (Oct 29, 2017)

I know this post is really old but has anyone done a similar test, recently, on newer lights? It would be so useful!


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

There are not any that I know of, is there a specific light you are interested in?
Also, I welcome people to add to my spreadsheet if people take measurements.


----------

